# Viper Contest



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Quick contest for you BSG fans: I need a Viper built for Diamond Comics and into their offices by the end of March. If you're interested in getting one RIGHT NOW to build, I'll send one out. The person that does this will receive something very cool and limited, but it has to be done within this deadline. I need to see something you have built before, as this has to be a nice job as it will be on display at Chicago Comic Con in their display.

Interested? Send me a pic of previous work and an assurance you can get it done in time, and I'll make a decision in a few days. E-mail images to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey does this mean that you have the vipers in your possession now. Will we be seeing these in our local hobby stores possibly next week.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

e-mail and pics sent Frank.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

jaws62666 said:


> Hey does this mean that you have the vipers in your possession now. Will we be seeing these in our local hobby stores possibly next week.


I have but they were sent in early as media copies. None for sale unfortunately... In stores soon, but hard to estimate until I hear back from the port again.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Do you mean C2E2 Comicon in Chicago in April?
Because "Chicago comicon" is by Wizard in August.

C2E2 looks far superior.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Do you mean C2E2 Comicon in Chicago in April?
> Because "Chicago comicon" is by Wizard in August.
> 
> C2E2 looks far superior.


That's crazy having 2 different "Comic Cons" in one city, but April is the one I had mentioned hence the end of March deadline....


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Moebius,
I've got one done already.

just needs marking decals

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=100260&d=1264694067

pilot has been painted since the pic was taken

it's yours if you like how it turned out

bigger, better pic sent to your e-maill address


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

how do you already have one done?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou, you said you wouldn't even hint at the time machine you've got hidden in the basement


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paul,

I haven't told you that yet. I won't have told you that for a year ago now.

of course, the fact that you know it, means when i do, it will have worked


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Frank, reference sent!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Paul,
> 
> I haven't told you that yet. I won't have told you that for a year ago now.
> 
> of course, the fact that you know it, means when i do, it will have worked


Advil. I need Advil.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

"I hate temporal mechanics." -Miles O'Brian


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well....looks like Lou beat us all to the punch.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Paul,
> 
> I haven't told you that yet. I won't have told you that for a year ago now.
> 
> of course, the fact that you know it, means when i do, it will have worked


 "Oh no, I've gone cross-eyed" -- Austin Powers


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Well....looks like Lou beat us all to the punch.


How so? Have you heard from Frank yet?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

It's not a sure lock, by any means. 

Frank may need to show what the stock decals look like on the kit, so my finished kit would be out of contention. 

I merely posted my pic to show that i'm familiar with the kit and I'm capable of making a new one, if thats what he needs


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Soooooooooo..........who won?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, contest has ended. I have to e-mail everyone that entered personally today. It came down to this: So many beautiful looking builtups were entered, there was no way to pick one via pictures. Really no winner, no losers, just the luck of the draw! I picked a random name from the entrants and got the kit off.

It was a fun thing really, so we'll most likely do some other contest at a later date that isn't so rushed! Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Im interested I have 2 of these kits on pre order but wouldnt mind building one now.. and I have the time... I have done a tos viper some photos on here ..


----------

